# Slow PC despite 128Gb RAM and 64-bit Win 10 Pro



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't understand why my PC starts choking to the point of becoming totally unresponsive if I open too many tabs in my browser despite having ample RAM.

If the web browser under use (Firefox, Edge, IE, Chrome) start clocking up more than 10Gb of RAM use, it is to the point where it almost freezes. This despite these browsers allegedly being 64-bit as well, just like my Win 10 Pro for Workstations.

I am also running dual Xeon E5-2696 v4 CPUs and dual 1080GTX on six 1980x1080 screens. System disk (C: ) is a Samsung SSD 960 Evo 1Tb with 226Gb free while personal files (D: ) is on a WD Red 10Tb with 6Tb free. I am using no paging file for any of those drives.

Any input would be most welcome


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

The browser is using 10 *GB* of ram ? How many tabs are in use ? How fast is your Internet connection from your ISP ? How fast is the Ethernet or Wireless hardware in the PC ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Just an FYI the thread starter has also requested assistance with this at Bleeping Computer but no input there so far:

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/702113/slow-pc-despite-128gb-ram-and-64-bit-win-10-pro/

I mention this so as not to duplicate efforts needlessly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

NiToNi:

Please do the following in that computer so we can confirm its identity and hardware specs:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about that computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

flavallee said:


> NiToNi:
> 
> Please do the following in that computer so we can confirm its identity and hardware specs:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Flavallee. O have done that, showing pretty much what I said in my first email, except for I realize I mistakenly said I have two 1080 instead of two 1070 GTX. However the app doesn't seem to catch that I have dual CPUs and GPUs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro for Workstations, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2696 v4 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 79 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 32
RAM: 130955 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 837 GB (225 GB Free); D: 9217 GB (6882 GB Free); E: 96 GB (54 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., Z10PE-D8 WS
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus Free Antimalware, Enabled and Updated

I should mention that my RAM is 4 x 32Gb sticks and is ECC.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Please answer my questions in post #2. (That's a very powerful PC !)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I couldn't believe your computer had a whopping *128 GB* of RAM. 
I thought you had made a "typo" in the title of your thread, which is why I requested a TSGSIU log.
But your log confirms it does have that amount.

You might consider getting rid of Bitdefender and sticking with Windows 10's built-in antivirus app - *Windows Defender Antivirus*.
Windows 10 doesn't do well in some computers that have a third-party antivirus app installed. 
That may be contributing to the issue your computer is having.

I'll leave you with Allan.
Good luck. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

managed said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> The browser is using 10 *GB* of ram ? How many tabs are in use ? How fast is your Internet connection from your ISP ? How fast is the Ethernet or Wireless hardware in the PC ?


Yes, problem starts at about 10Gb.
Hundreds or at least >100 tabs.
300/50Mbps nominal. 
Gigabit Ethernet (MB built-in). Speedtest.net right now gives 307 Mbps download and 52 Mbps upload.

OK so right now I have Firefox open with several tabs and windows going at the same time: 2% CPU, 4.8Gb RAM, 2-6% GPU.

Computer is OK. Then, I also open IE and restore previous session also with a lot of tabs windows (for testing now, I normally don't use IE but the problem is browser agnostic): 18-20% CPU, 6.9Gb RAM, 6-9% GPU.

Total CPU around 20-23%, memory 16%, disk 0%, network 1% and GPU 60% (of which also Desktop Window Manager 17-20% and System 12-14%, all on GPU 0).

Now, it is very slow with mouse moving across screen with delay, any command or click is executed with a long delay (10s).

I should mention that my RAM is ECC, if that matters.


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

flavallee said:


> I couldn't believe your computer had a whopping *128 GB* of RAM.
> I thought you had made a "typo" in the title of your thread, which is why I requested a TSGSIU log.
> But your log confirms it does have that amount.
> 
> ...


I should know, I built-it 

... although it was a couple of years ago now - so I forgot that my system drive is not an SSD, it is an M2 stick (still the Samsung 960 Evo 1Tb).

This problem has been there from day one and has stuck through some clean reinstalls of Windows. I've tried without Bitdefender before but the same. Same with Malwarebyte and Hitman Pro, tried both and without and has stuck with Hitman Pro.

I am beginning to think that it could be a CPU issue. Although modern browsers are supposed to be "multi-threaded", they are not created equal in this respect:

https://www.extremetech.com/interne...threading-claims-higher-ram-efficiency-chrome.

Mostly, I use Firefox (Quantum 68.0.1 64-bit) but according to that article I may be better of using Chrome with my PC. My dual CPUs may have 88 cores but if a couple of browser threads tax the same number of cores to 100%, perhaps that slows things down. Just thinking out loud here, I don't think so though because the reason I have this computer is for trading and crunching genetic algorithms using Neuroshell in which I can set the software to use only 84 cores for its computations, leaving 4 cores for other tasks, which still works fine without slowing things down really (84 cores at constant 100% as seen in Task Manager). So maxing out a few cores when browsing shouldn't bring things to a halt...


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 27, 2018)

I am requesting the topic be closed at BleepingComputer and am handing it off here. So far = https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...128gb-ram-and-64-bit-win-10-pro/#entry4845066

Thanks guys!


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh I didn’t realise these two forums are run by the same people. The forums I mostly hang out in (audio) are totally independent and have different crowds altogether.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

NiToNi said:


> Oh I didn't realise these two forums are run by the same people. The forums I mostly hang out in (audio) are totally independent and have different crowds altogether.


I think some here are members of both forums but your thread at BC can show up when googling your problem too.

First I should say the type of system hardware you have is way beyond what I'm used to.

Have you checked the Cpu temperatures when you're running everything at the max ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

NiToNi said:


> Oh I didn't realise these two forums are run by the same people.


They are not run by the same people but many who assist post at several different sites.


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

managed said:


> Have you checked the Cpu temperatures when you're running everything at the max ?


Yes, they are fine. Water-cooled. And browsing is not exactly the most CPU intensive tasks I do. The computer is built for trading and crunching neural networks and genetic algorithms (Neuroshell etc) for days on end for certain optimizations. I can tell that software to utilise 84 of 88 cores, leaving 4 cores for other stuff, and although the 84 cores go to 100% and stay there for days, the PC still doesn't slow down as long as I don't do anything overly taxing for remaining 4 cores (equivalent to a decent laptop).

It's just the damn browsing. It is like the code of the browsers themselves aren't truly 64-bit (RAM) or multi-threaded CPU).

Here is some Passmark benchmarks if that gives any clues. First CPU single threaded (84% percentile):










CPU multi-threaded (99% percentile):










Memory/RAM (73%):










If somebody can spot an area of weakness that could be a possible cause, let me know. The memory speed isn't the best but ECC memory doesn't come with flashy cooling fins and neon-LEDs, they are pretty industrial and utilitarian, built for robustness in servers and workstations. This computer is obviously not built for gaming (with 2 x 1070 GTX in non-SLI mode).

Is there a software that is like a really advanced Task Manager, that can be used for diagnostics, that can show every handle, every thread, every process going on in an even more "under the hood" fashion than Window's own (including malicious stuff like rootkits and trojans although "clean" according to Bitdefender, Hitman Pro, Malwarebytes, Zemana, Windows Defender). The thing is that when the computer starts choking and becoming unresponsive, there is nothing at all in the Task Manager or Performance Monitor that gives away that something is wrong (e.g. from the example I made earlier, CPU around 20-23%, memory 16%, disk 0%, network 1% and GPU 60%).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Maybe the 2 with 'process' in their names could help ? :-

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-utilities


----------



## ByDomino (Feb 11, 2008)

Howdy, Some assistance and request for ideas.

I also have a computer with dual procs and 128 GB ram. But I do not see why you only are getting 10Gb out of chrome unless it is because you are only using one instance.

My system is used as a workstation - I own a Web app dev, hosting and marketing company and keep tabs on over 40 servers as well help clients and help with the dev aspects. I stay in contact with the other members of the team via Trillian and Skype.

I too was noticing system slowdowns and basic none responsiveness. I have found some workarounds:

1) I use chrome for a browser and it is definitely the larges resources. So when I become unresponsive I run, in powershell:
taskkill /F /IM chrome.exe
This will kill all the chrome tasks and drop my RAM usage by 20-24 GB ram. My system is *immediately* responsive and I can then open back my browsers, restoring the tabs. When I open my browsers I clean up a little and then I am fine.

2) I installed a tool called Process Lasso link here: https://bitsum.com/ 
This tool has helped get more out of my 40 cores.

3) by running Process Explorer you can add a column for Page faults. I find when I am running unresponsive there is an app that will have a slew of page faults. Restarting that application USUALLY frees up the computer

4) I set up a Chrome restart short cut that will only restart a single Chrome instance (I run many see below) I have had GREAT Success with this 
the shortcut is chrome://restart and it will restart the browser and bring you right back to where you are BUT it will shed Ram usage and more importantly fix page fault issues

5) I have been using THe Great Suspender also with great success

While all these things work great and get me through the day, I still want to see my ram usage to get up over excess of 100 to 120GB. I want Win 10 to Use theRam I have. The most I have seen it in my current config is 70Gb usage - that with the 12Gb of Ramdisks

I am still troubleshooting but so far these are the ideas that have been successful to keep me on track but it is not where I want to be.

Other thoughts
A) I run 6 monitors and this might be an issue as many apps are meant to run on this many screens. I am running this all on a single Radeon 7870
I am considering running 2 gaming class video cards 3 monitors on each to see if this helps

B) different AV or drop it altogether and use the Window AV

C) maybe dump the RamDisks and see if that make a different

D) forget all this and jump to Linux!! 

I was running a win7 ultimate system with 48 GB ram and an 8 GB Ramdisk. I would get up to 47Gb ram usage in the middle of the day - every day, so I thought about the upgrade. My Win 7 system ROCKED but with Win7 sunsetting in Jan, I thought I would make the move.

On the Win 10 pro system, I get to 57-62Gb ram and 540 processes every day. Occasionally between 64 and 70GB with 550 - 600 processes. At least 20Gb of that will be allocated to my many Chrome instances

This is a Lenovo D30 workstation with Dual e5-2680 v2 procs and 128 DDR3 ram with a single Radeon 7870 running 6 monitors
Disk wise I run 2 x 1tb Samsung SSDs - one for OS and one for main apps, 1 2TB PCIe SSD for vid encoding, 1 x 8TB for backup, I also have an in-office file server for RAID storage.

For those that are curious - why all the RAM and how does my ram usage get so high
across 6 monitors I run:

Directory Opus
Eset Internet Security
Filezilla
UltraEdit
Sublime text
Acetext
Evernote
Lotus Notes
Toggle
Photoshop
a reminder software
Music Pandora or Spotify
Snagit for screenshots or screen vids
Putty anywhere from 3 to 15 SSH connections
Auto hotkey
Soft Perfect with 4GB A: Ramdisk for temp files and a 8GB semi perm RamDisk
Skype
Trillian
Task manager
Process Explorer
2 dropbox accounts syncing
Onedrive syncing
Dragon Naturally speaking

IE for a few tabs
Firefox with a few tabs 
Opera with a few tabs
MS Edge - sometimes but I really do not like this browser. 

My main workhorse is Chrome During the heat of the workday handling many issues I will see hundreds of open tabs.

I run chrome with different instances 
1 as my main browser for research
1 for domain forensics
1 for managing my many cPanel servers
1 for mail 1st account
1 for mail 2nd account and my company docs - all using Goggle drive
1 mail 3rd account and Google Voice
1 browser for mobile simulation
1 canary browser for testing
3 browsers which I call no cache and no user - I often am logged in to 6-9 account at a time testing or during mail setups - These browsers can also have their cache and cookie cleared at any time.
Even with this I often will have 1 or 2 browsers running in incognito mode

I also rin other App as needed like MS Office, Ultra Compare, Other monitoring apps, Adobe Acrobat, Teamviewer, VMspere or whatever.
When I do I just add them to the stack.

Any help would be appreciated and I hope this post is helpful to others.

Airborne!
Kevin


----------



## ByDomino (Feb 11, 2008)

managed said:


> Maybe the 2 with 'process' in their names could help ? :-
> 
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-utilities


Yes, I use Sysinternals all the time. This is how I ran into the page fault issue.


----------



## NiToNi (Aug 7, 2019)

ByDomino said:


> Howdy, Some assistance and request for ideas.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated and I hope this post is helpful to others.
> 
> ...


Awesome post, Kevin - thanks! I will digest a and try out a few of your suggestions and report back here.


----------

